# Watta Mug !



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I got some cookies for Christmas and the mug came with them, I know what you mean… The first time I saw it I think I let out a holy s%#! lol. My logo is fine though, are you putting it in the dish washer? It is quite the mug… drink up!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i have the mug too… i love it. my logo was eroding as well and i just rubbed it off… the rockler part stayed but it was the white background that just came off..

did you see that the handle is a hammer two. we all got ours at the home show and out of probably 15 woodworkers no one noticed it was a handle… haha


----------



## HanselCJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Bigger mug means more coffee. More coffee means more happiness. Yes, I approve of this mug.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

That mug is so big! You'll now have to put a microwave in the shop in order to re-heat your tea.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

very cool ..


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Unfortunately I'm the dishwasher.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

The mug was a nice extra when I received the cookies. It is my "workshop" mug because my coffee pot is upstairs and I have to make less trips for refills.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd be careful with that mug, seems a lot of things Rockler's been putting out lately break after one use….

Hope glassmaker got the temp right….

It wasn't made in Tiawan, was it…..?

okokok, enough Rockler jibs… I'm just jealous 'cause I'd put something other that tea in a mug that big!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Zuki,

My wife "liberated" the mug as soon as I opened the box! She uses it for everything from coffee to soup. Works great in the microwave. However, as you pointed out, the logo doesn't hold up.

Lew


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

I gave the gift set to a friend at Christmas. I couldn't resist taking a peek, and I couldn't help notice how big the mug was. I liked the handle too. This is the first I heard about the logo not holding up. I'll have to check to see if the losgo has the same problem.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I too got the mug with the cookies after the contest. I am so weird and vain. It sits upon my bench like a little trophy. I've got my cookies in it.
BTW. I too am a trekie. since the first episode on Thursday night at 10 pm, NBC, 1968. I've seen all 40+ years of them more than once.


----------

